
D3.js ~ Voronoi Diagram - chrismealy
http://mbostock.github.com/d3/ex/voronoi.html
======
spiffistan
It seems sort of alive and gives me the creeps. But very cool.

------
chrismealy
Not really news, just cool.

------
rhizome
I don't really understand it, but I like it.

~~~
teaspoon
Each colored region contains one circled point, and the region itself is the
set of points to which that circled point is the closest circled point. When
you hover over the diagram, your cursor acts as yet another circled point with
its own (yellow) colored region.

